# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Video hướng dẫn học C++ Tiếng Việt từ A-Z

## dongeriko

*Đây là những video hướng dẫn học C#* 


*Phần 1: C# Cơ Bản*

*Bài 1: Làm Quen Với C#* 
*Bài 2: Kiểu Dữ Liệu Trong C# (Phần 1)* 
*Bài 3: Kiểu Dữ Liệu Trong C# (Phần 2)* 
*Bài 4: Biểu Thức Và Toán Tử* 
*Bài 5: Câu Lệnh Rẻ Nhánh* 
*Bài 6: Vòng Lặp* 
*Bài 7: Tìm Hiểu Về Hàm* 
*Bài 8: Làm Quen Với Mảng* 
*Bài 9: Xử Lý Lỗi Ngoại Lệ (Exception)* 
*Bài 10: Hằng Và Enum* 



Còn tiếp...

----------


## hc_066

*Video hướng dẫn học C++ từ A-Z (Phần 2)*

*Phần 2: Lập Trình Hướng Ðối Tượng*

*Bài 1: Tìm Hiểu Struct* 
*Bài 2: Lặp Và Ðối Tượng* 
*Bài 3: Kế Thừa Và Thuộc Tính Truy Cập* 
*Bài 4: Tìm Hiểu Tính Ðóng Gói* 
*Bài 5: Hàm Khởi Tạo Và Từ Khóa 'This'* 
*Bài 6: Tìm Hiểu Từ Khóa 'Static'* 
*Bài 7: Namespace Và Using* 
*Bài 8: Tìm Hiểu Tính Ða Hình* 
*Bài 9: Abstract class và Interface* 
*Bài 10: Xây Dựng Toán Tử

Còn tiếp ...*

----------


## tungover

*Video hướng dẫn học C# từ A-Z (Phần 3)*

*Phần 3: Windows Form*

*Bài 1: Làm Việc Với Form* 
*Bài 2: Làm Việc Với Menu* 
*Bài 3: Làm Việc Với Thanh Công Cụ* 
*Bài 4: Làm Việc Với Thanh Trạng Thái* 
*Bài 5: Làm Việc Với Tab Control* 
*Bài 6: Làm Việc Với ListView* 
*Bài 7: Làm Việc Với Các Dialog* 
*Bài 8: Tạo Biểu Tượng Dưới Khay Hệ Thống* 

Còn tiếp ...

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

có hướng dẫn pasal không cho mình xin cái bạn.

----------


## inhongdang

> *Phần 3: Windows Form*
> 
> *Bài 1: Làm Việc Với Form* 
> *Bài 2: Làm Việc Với Menu* 
> *Bài 3: Làm Việc Với Thanh Công Cụ* 
> *Bài 4: Làm Việc Với Thanh Trạng Thái* 
> *Bài 5: Làm Việc Với Tab Control* 
> *Bài 6: Làm Việc Với ListView* 
> *Bài 7: Làm Việc Với Các Dialog* 
> ...


anh ơi đây đâu phải cho C++ nhỉ hơi lạ đấy :a::a: hình như là C# thì phải cái nầy cũng khá hay nhưng hơi khác chút so với C++ hì em còn gà ném chỉ bít thế thui :-s

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

*Video hướng dẫn học C# (Phần 4)*





> có hướng dẫn pasal không cho mình xin cái bạn.


À Pascal thì mình học cách đây lâu quá rồi nên cũng không lưu lại tài liệu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Nếu có mình sẽ up lên nhé !




> anh ơi đây đâu phải cho C++ nhỉ hơi lạ đấy :a::a: hình như là C# thì phải cái nầy cũng khá hay nhưng hơi khác chút so với C++ hì em còn gà ném chỉ bít thế thui :-s


Vậy à sorry bạn, nhưng bạn có thể biết, C# dựa trên một phần của C++ và một phần của cú pháp ngôn ngữ Java. Phần còn lại của cú pháp C# được tạo ra từ nhiều thứ, cho nó môt vài kiểu thiết kế. Cám ơn bạn nhiều ! 

*Phần 4: Asp.Net*

*Bài 1: Làm Quen Với Asp.Net* 
*Bài 2: Làm Việc Với MasterPage* 
*Bài 3: Kiểm Tra Dữ Liệu Với Validation*
*Bài 4: Tìm Hiểu ViewState Và PostBack*
*Bài 5: Tìm Hiểu Application Và Session* 
*Bài 6: Tìm Hiểu Cookies* 
*Bài 7: Tìm Hiểu Query String* 

*Hết.*

----------


## AllisOne-05

*Lập trình C++*

Bạn ơi! Sao mình ko dowload được nhỉ?
Giáo trình C++ mình ko dowload được[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## 4B1601

Link die rồi bạn ơi. :lick:
==============

----------


## thuyduong

C# có giống pascal k pác????:whistling:

----------

